# The Bell Tree Is Now 17 Years Old!



## Jeremy (Dec 19, 2021)

The Bell Tree officially opened to the public on December 19th 2004, so today is the site's seventeenth birthday. Happy Birthday, TBT! Thank you to both members and staff for helping to keep the community going for so long. You've all done your part to make The Bell Tree what it is today, all of these years later!





To commemorate this milestone, we're giving out free TBT bells for a very limited time. Click here to get your free 17 birthday bells before they expire! The Advent Calendar in our Holiday Market event is also giving away a Special Snowflake raffle ticket for the occasion. In other Holiday Market news, be sure to check out the four new tasks that opened today! See our TBT's Holiday Market Event thread for the full list of events.

Happy Birthday and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy birthday, Bell Tree!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 19, 2021)

~ you are the dancing queeeenn, young and sweet, only seventeeeeenn ~


----------



## oak (Dec 19, 2021)

Woohoo congrats TBT, you're almost old enough to buy cigarettes.


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 19, 2021)

happy birthday tbt, thanks for everything


----------



## Aniko (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Merielle (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy birthday, TBT!!  Thanks for the birthday bells as well!


----------



## JemAC (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday Bell Tree!


----------



## _Donut_ (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2021)

proud to say I've been here for over half this forums life


----------



## amemome (Dec 19, 2021)

happy birthday tbt! it's been great


----------



## boring (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday TBT, only 2 years younger than me and yet here I am!


----------



## Iris_T (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy birthday TBT, hope you celebrate many many more!!


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday


----------



## piske (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday, TBT!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 19, 2021)

itt: bell tree still has a curfew


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy birthday tbt!


----------



## chawwee (Dec 19, 2021)

♪ HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, FROM ALL OF US TO YOU! WE WISH IT WAS OUR BIRTHDAY, SO WE COULD PARTY, TOO! ♪


----------



## S.J. (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday TBT!


----------



## Snek (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday The Bell Tree!  One more year and you're an adult!


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 19, 2021)

well TBT, now that you're 17, don't you think it's time you finally buckle down and study hard so you can boost your grades and get into a decent college next year?  you don't wanna get stuck living at home forever do you?  graduation will be here before you know it!  also, don't forget to feed the dog before you go out with your friends tonight.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 19, 2021)

One more year and the bell tree would be old enough to get his license. They grow up so fast


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy birthday, kinda crazy though this forum is almost my age


----------



## Sidney (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy birthday belltree!!!! Wow, in one year this forum’ll be a legal adult in most of the states hehe


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday to my favorite spot on the internet


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy birthday! Thank you for the seventeen bells. What a nice surprise! It’s just one more year until the site is an adult, and four more until it can _legally_ drink.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy birthday, TBT.


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy birthday TBT and thank you for the Bells!


----------



## Rosch (Dec 19, 2021)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TBT!!! *
I am so glad to be part of this amazing community.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 19, 2021)

Kind of crazy it's been around for that long. What did the original forum look like? Happy birthday TBT! Glad this place is here as I met a bunch of great folks.


----------



## Beanz (Dec 19, 2021)

damn this site’s older than my existance, happy birthday tbt


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 19, 2021)

They grow up so fast!


----------



## Mayor Tea (Dec 19, 2021)

Wooo happy birthday TBT!!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 19, 2021)

*Happy Birthday TBT~!* Wish I could have seen TBT when it first started. I could have.. but I didn't start playing animal crossing until I was in college


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday Bell Tree!!!


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday TBT! Thank you to the amazing staff and wonderful community that has kept this place going for 17 years!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy birthday TBT!


----------



## pottercrossing (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday, TBT! I'm very proud to have been here for your 17th birthday, which also means that you have now come of age in the wizarding world. I hope to still be here for your 20th birthday!


----------



## RollingAntony (Dec 19, 2021)

Congrats to the staff and everyone involved- it's a big feat to keep a forum running for so long and with so many events and activities. Happy birthday!


----------



## xara (Dec 19, 2021)

i can’t believe that it’s only just now dawning on me that my mom and tbt have the same birthday. happy birthday, tbt!


----------



## .MOON. (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy Birthday TBT!!


----------



## Asarena (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy birthday TBT!


----------



## Shoutarous (Dec 20, 2021)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TBTT


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 20, 2021)

Woohoo Happy Birthday TBT  Thank you members and to my fellow staff for making all my years on this site super enjoyable!


----------



## Nougat (Dec 20, 2021)

Congratulations TBT!


----------



## Katattacc (Dec 20, 2021)

That’s actually pretty amazing. I had no idea TBT has been around for so long! Happy birthday TBT!


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 20, 2021)

Happy Birthday TBT! Thanks for letting me stick around and help grow this wonderful community


----------



## Neurotiker (Dec 20, 2021)

Can't wait for the swear word censor to be removed next year when TBT will no longer be a baby! /j


----------



## Valzed (Dec 20, 2021)

Happy Belated Birthday, Bell Tree! Here's hoping you have many, many more!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 20, 2021)

Happy 17th birthday, Bell Tree!!  Thank you for being such a huge part of many of our lives!


----------



## Mutti (Dec 20, 2021)

Happy Birthday TBT


----------



## OLoveLy (Dec 20, 2021)

happy birthday TBT! hehehehe, let's go for another year! :B


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2021)

Happy birthday, TBT! The forum will be able to drink on this side of the pond next year. 

I can picture it now. I take it out for a night on the town, take it back to Oblivia's after, it pukes on one of her lovely rugs and she calls Jeremy to complain.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2021)

Chris said:


> Happy birthday, TBT! The forum will be able to drink on this side of the pond next year.


Here too!

Happy birthday TBT!


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 20, 2021)

Chris said:


> Happy birthday, TBT! The forum will be able to drink on this side of the pond next year.
> 
> I can picture it now. I take it out for a night on the town, take it back to Oblivia's after, it pukes on one of her lovely rugs and she calls Jeremy to complain.


The flattery I feel reading this comment about my rugs is actually stronger than the primal fear of someone horking on them, and that's REALLY saying something.


----------



## Meadows (Dec 20, 2021)

Happy birthday bell tree! And thanks for the tbt!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 21, 2021)

That's cool!! Congrats to TBT =D


----------



## ``` (Dec 21, 2021)

Happy Birthday TBT! Blow out the birthday candles and make a wish!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm a tad late, but Happy Birthday Bell Tree!


----------



## vixened (Dec 22, 2021)

congratulations you can probably drive a car now.


----------



## Holla (Dec 22, 2021)

To think I’ve been here for 8 of those 17 years. Wow. Here’s to many more!


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 22, 2021)

(Yes, I know that I'm late, sorry) That's awesome! Not many sites lasts that long.

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Bell Tree!!   *


----------



## Megan. (Dec 23, 2021)

Happy Birthday Bell Tree!


----------



## Bobbo (Dec 23, 2021)

Happy Birthday!


----------

